# R33 GTR Engine and gearbox



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

As per title - looking forward a complete R33 GTR engine and gearbox.

Cheers,

Brian.


----------



## Japqueen (Aug 6, 2012)

Speak to Paul at JDM Garage, Holsworthy in Devon. He stocks loads of rebuilt engines and generally has gearboxes in stock to. He'll ship them pretty much anywhere. He often has forged engines as well, freshly built.


----------

